# Can anyone identify the scientific name for this large bug?



## The_Traveler (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## pixmedic (Apr 20, 2015)

I believe it falls under the "kill it with fire" genus.


----------



## runnah (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like a cockroach variety. Where did you find them?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like Belostomatidae - Giant Water Bug.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> Looks like a cockroach variety. Where did you find them?


Laotian restaurant?


----------



## runnah (Apr 20, 2015)

tirediron said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a cockroach variety. Where did you find them?
> ...



Well DC does have a wide variety of foreign foods.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 20, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Looks like Belostomatidae - Giant Water Bug.



It looks like you are exactly right.

Lethocerus indicus
_
from _Wikipedia - Lethocerus indicus - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



> *Thailand*
> In the northeast region of Thailand, eating insects is common. This species (known as _malaeng da na_ or _maeng da_; Thai: แมลงดานา or Thai: แมงดา) is a popular dish, eaten whole and fried, and as an extract.[2] Maeng da is used to make _Nam phrik Maeng Da_, a type of chili sauce used as a condiment.[3]



What isn't mentioned here is that the northeast section of Thailand, known as Isan Province, actually used to be part of Laos, the main language is Isan, which is a dialect of the Lao language.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 20, 2015)

Glad I could help.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 20, 2015)

How did you know that?
Are you an entomologist specializing in SE Asian edible bugs?


----------

